# Amcap focus



## jondemassey (Sep 23, 2006)

Oh dear, dear. Had this little cam for years and have ditched the manual (actually can't remember if there was one!).

Amcap version 8.00 PC [email protected] - anyone know anything about this please?

For no reason it's suddenly gone out of focus on me and there is nothing under functions to even discuss it. How do I get it back to where it was a week ago?


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi jondemassey, and Welcome to TSF!

If you want to try 'System Restore' it might work....give it a try and post back.


----------



## jondemassey (Sep 23, 2006)

Hah Dave! System restore? Just for a cam? 
Everything else works fine.
Actaully the device is a SoC [email protected] Any ideas please?


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

jondemassey,

You'll be amazed what 'system restore' can do.

Have you tried to reboot the system, and see if the Windows® drivers rectify themselves?...its a pity, as I have the mini CD with the Drivers on it here, but I'm in Australia.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

jondemassey, I think you misunderstood Dave, he does not mean a complete restore of the operating system he would like you to try a simple system restore that won't change your user data.

Start>programs>accesories>system tools>system restore.

All it does is set windows setting back to a date you pick


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Is it set to auto or manual focus? Check in AmCAP Options menu > Video Filter > Camera Control tab.


----------



## jondemassey (Sep 23, 2006)

Thank Koala
Nothing works on the Amcap drop. There are only 3 options - 
- Audio format
- Audio capture filter
- Video capture filter
- Video capture pin
Pretty sure its the device itself and have no disks to reinstall


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

jondemassey said:


> Thanks Koala
> Nothing works on the Amcap drop. There are only 3 options -
> - Audio format
> - Audio capture filter
> ...


Try using the 'Video Capture Filter'; it has further options that might allow you to adjust the focus. :4-dontkno [mine does].
You could also look in 'Device Manager' and see if its recognised, and if it is; then, the drivers should still be installed. [Hopefully it does not have a yellow exclamation mark next to it, because this will mean that the drivers have taken a 'holiday'.]
Otherwise, have you looked carefully at the camera to see if you can physically adjust the focus on the lens?....sorry if this sound ridiculous, but I had a similar issue on my wife's computer a few weeks ago, and I totally ignored this possibility. :grin:


----------

